# Methandienone tablets?



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi,

I am 20 years old and really skinny weigh 9 stone and around 6"1 tall. I have been going to the gym on and off for a while, but have been taking it seriously for the last 3 or so months. My aim is to just get big and obviously look good.

I know a couple of body builders who recommended Methandienone Tablets, which I now have. I have been told to use them for around 4-6 weeks taking 5 everyday. My current workout is the Starting Strength routine, but I do 5X5 (I know its supposed to be 3X5 but I felt I could add an extra couple of reps):

Workout A

Squats

Bench Press

Deadlift

Dips

Workout B

Squats

Bench Press

Power Clean

Chin Ups

I also add some bicep/tricep work after each workout because my arms are pathetic. I have noticed an increase in strength (especially with my squats), but I don't feel that difference in terms of size. My diet is ok but there is definatly room for improvement.

I'd just like some advice about Methandienone. Has anyone ever used them? Do they work? What effects will they have on me? Any Negatives? And just general advice etc.

Also open to any suggestions for a diet and maybe some additions to my workout.

Many thanks!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

i suggest looking at the diet section and piece a good bulking diet together first. loads of info on here as you seem to be lacking a lot there at your weight/height. that should be your main focus now...diet! once on a better diet and sticking to heavy compounds you will see nice gains


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

Its good your getting into training etc. now however having said that, it doesn't sound like your ready to jump on any gear now,

also not to sound rude, but your 6'1" and just 9st. you can put on alot more natural weight through food, alot of food and training... as long as you follow the rules of a good "bulking" diet and hard training, you will grow mate!

and.. Methandienone is the chemical name for dianabol or dbol, its a good oral mass and strength builder and you will get water retention using it,

as for side effects, its pretty liver toxic and also gyno (btich tits) and alot more.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

forget the dianabol until you have researched it fully yourself but do read this ... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

yes there is lots to read but you can gain weight you need to educate yourself on how to .

steroids are not magic beans but can carry harmful side effects .


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Pav Singh B. said:


> Its good your getting into training etc. now however having said that, it doesn't sound like your ready to jump on any gear now,
> 
> also not to sound rude, but your 6'1" and just 9st. you can put on alot more natural weight through food, alot of food and training... as long as you follow the rules of a good "bulking" diet and hard training, you will grow mate!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. Yeah my diet is good somedays and bad on others. Really inconsistent. Harder than it sounds but I really want to stick to it!

I was only going to take the Methandienone tablets for a few weeks. But I am worried about the side effects you listed :huh: you don't recommend taking them then?


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> but your 6'1" and just 9st. you can put on alot more natural weight through food


x2. I agree. You can pile on a couple of stone easy with just diet and training. Starting Strength is an excellent book and resource for technique. No need for arm isolation workouts TBH. Your arms will grow more from all those deads, squats, power cleans and bench presses than isolation exercises can give you right now. Focus on the big lifts for overall size. I'd say ignore arm training for the time being.

Ant


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Food, food, food, food, for at least a year mate.

Research about gear, dont jump into it, chances are you will do them again mate honestly. So you want to know what your putting in your body.

You will ned to know about PCT, HCG, differences between AI's and SERM's, and of course different compounds, weather they aromatase or not, the side effects that you may get etc.

But for now, post up your diet and check that out, training is 80% + diet mate, if you have a good diet you will excell fast without steriods.

Also this workout A and B stuff, sounds daft as hell. Sorry, but just train 1 body part at a time, so for instance, Monday, chest tri's, Tuesday Back bi's, Wed, Legs, Thurs Shoulders, Friday rest, Saturday Cardio Abs, Sunday rest.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> Also this workout A and B stuff, sounds daft as hell. Sorry, but just train 1 body part at a time, so for instance, Monday, chest tri's, Tuesday Back bi's, Wed, Legs, Thurs Shoulders, Friday rest, Saturday Cardio Abs, Sunday rest.


That might be fine for intermediate to advanced trainees but a newbie will do better from a strength program like this Mark Rippetoe one or a 5x5. Have you read Starting Strength? It is one of the best basic barbell training books you can get. There's nowt daft about it.

Ant


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

DrRinse said:


> That might be fine for intermediate to advanced trainees but a newbie will do better from a strength program like this Mark Rippetoe one or a 5x5. Have you read Starting Strength? It is one of the best basic barbell training books you can get. There's nowt daft about it.
> 
> Ant


This is completely non related, he doesn't train for strength, he trains for hypertrophic size mate. So reading books about strength training wont help him add lean size.

The way your gonna get any size is about destroying and breaking down all the muscle fibres in a certain muscle, you cant simply train 3 body parts in one day, and do the intensity for every body part to break the fibres down and deplete all the glycogen.

So training 1 to 2 bodyparts per workout is the best way to build size. I rest my case.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/ start with this routine as a foundation .


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> So reading books about strength training wont help him add lean size.


You're saying then that 5x5 doesn't add mass? I'd say for a newbie looking for mass, it'll beat any body part split 10-12 reps program hands down.

Ant


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/ start with this routine as a foundation .


StrongLifts 5x5 Workout A	StrongLifts 5x5 Workout B

Squat 5x5	Squat 5x5

Bench Press 5x5	Overhead Press 5x5

Barbell Rows 5x5	Deadlift 1x5

Im sorry mate, but he isnt working about 50% of his body parts, your telling me to build size, is just build main muscle groups?

Simply not the case, your body will stop growing, you cant just train 5 body parts in your workouts and expect growth.

And any growth you get, you wont be filling out all the nessessary other muscle groups.

I can spot hes not going to train, side lateral, posterior deltoid, traps, middle back, rows, incline press ( both bar and free weight), no arms at all, forearms, abs.

So thats a lot of muscle groups to not involve in your workouts.

Absolutly... f-ing stupid both of you.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

DrRinse said:


> You're saying then that 5x5 doesn't add mass? I'd say for a newbie looking for mass, it'll beat any body part split 10-12 reps program hands down.
> 
> Ant


Will add mass, but you are not training 70% of the body, and just doing compound moves. Not working them out, merely because you dont know what to work and how is so daft, simply looking up how to train side laterals and then training them... simple.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

You don't seem to understand that the entire back complex, traps, forearms and abs get heavily stimulated from deadlifts alone. Or that squats and deads create an anabolic spillover effect to other muscles. You think the squat is just a leg exercise? Giving a newbie silly isolation exercises like side laterals is a waste of time. Which do you think provides more stimulation to the delt? A 5kg lateral raise or a 40kg overhead press? More sets and reps is not always better. 5x5 has stood the test of time as a superb muscle builder.

Ant


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Shreds said:


> StrongLifts 5x5 Workout A	StrongLifts 5x5 Workout B
> 
> Squat 5x5	Squat 5x5
> 
> ...


no lewis you have it all wrong pull ups what muscle group is that ? a multitude arms are hit bench press hits front delts chest triceps - ohp hits entire deltoid forearms triceps and stabilizers - deadlifts hit traps legs forearms back - bent over rows feet calves hamstrings glutes back shoulders and grip dont think i need to go further .

you are very knowledgeable regarding gear pct meds and the like but your telling someone to train as a pro bodybuilder in essence without building a foundation , these compound lifts in the sl 5x5 hit many muscle groups hence the phrase compound exercise arms will grow without hitting them directly !

also in the op he states he just wants to get big .

shreds sometimes you really are an arrogant bell end reliant on a certain mod for back up . nuff said .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

oh and id like to add that reg park taught arnie the 5x5 compound only routine now they both done ok in bodybuilding .


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> no lewis you have it all wrong pull ups what muscle group is that ? a multitude arms are hit bench press hits front delts chest triceps - ohp hits entire deltoid forearms triceps and stabilizers - deadlifts hit traps legs forearms back - bent over rows feet calves hamstrings glutes back shoulders and grip dont think i need to go further .
> 
> you are very knowledgeable regarding gear pct meds and the like but your telling someone to train as a pro bodybuilder in essence without building a foundation , these compound lifts in the sl 5x5 hit many muscle groups hence the phrase compound exercise arms will grow without hitting them directly !
> 
> ...


Pull ups, mainly will hit the upper lats. So thats just lats on back really, doesnt really involve any middle/upper back.

Dont forget mate, you are naming secondary muscle groups that are being targeted through primary lifting, i.e forearms being worked through deadlifts, that will not isolate the muscle group, isolating muscle groups and targeting certain areas with the best form will produce hypotrophic gains.

Not solely isolating, and involving several muscle groups, WILL build muscle yes, but if hes training for size he is going to want to sculpt his body into the best shape possible. Hence why im saying, yes by all means workout in the 5x5 routine, but you will want to involve other muscle groups, such as biceps/triceps, lateral delt etc and upper back.

That is as simple as doing some machine lateral raises, upper back machine's, smith machine shrugs and incline on smith press, which all are fixed axi's and dont involve a lot of technique, i.e less chance of injury.

Im not a pro bodybuilder, iam a certified PT, and however i have knowledge of muscle groups and how to isolate them through research, all he needs to do is look at several muscle groups, how to attack them in a safe way and produce growth.

I apriciate your comment saying im knowledgable, but telling someone to train just compound body parts, for a hypertrophic style gain of the body is just silly IMO and i would include other muscle groups when he has a grasp of how to do them safely.

Sorry who is this .... "certain mod for back up".


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Shreds said:


> Pull ups, mainly will hit the upper lats. So thats just lats on back really, doesnt really involve any middle/upper back.
> 
> Dont forget mate, you are naming secondary muscle groups that are being targeted through primary lifting, i.e forearms being worked through deadlifts, that will not isolate the muscle group, isolating muscle groups and targeting certain areas with the best form will produce hypotrophic gains.
> 
> ...


genuinely a good post .

in the op he said he wants to be bigger a basic 5x5 is the way to do it quickly ,

hypertrophy was only mentioned by yourself i think that a trainee (new) should start at the bottom get all the foundational stuff in check then progress utilizing the correct form learnt whilst being a newbie .

isolations are great and an even better addition once a base is built also a requirement for bodybuilding .

as for the mod it does appear that you lick mars`s ass .

btw i do respect your opinion and i do apologize for coming across as a tit but even PT`S get it wrong i mean tricep kick backs wtf


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

6ft and 9 stone? Fcuk man forget the gear you need to get eating!

I agree with the stronglifts routine, get some heavy weights on the main compounds, learn the basic bodybuilding principles, diet, training, rest, discipline.

Follow that routine for at least 6 months and you'll be surprised by the results! Then once you've got some meat on your bones start throwing in isolations. Squat, bench, deadlift!

Good luck mate!


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> genuinely a good post .
> 
> in the op he said he wants to be bigger a basic 5x5 is the way to do it quickly ,
> 
> ...


Hahah really? I never noticed honestly, mars is a very educative fellow, along with several other members on here, chances are his comments are ones to second x2 because they are always mostly correct.

I admit, yes simple to start, and work the foundations yes but during this time I would say that he should research different areas of the body to isolate, such as upper back, incline smith press, lateral delt raises/machine. And maybe some arm workouts.

Of course also, im not saying PT's are the know it all, i dont even PT for anyone, i did it for myself to gain further knowledge about the body and training in general.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, way to many ifs, buts and maybe's, mixed in with training on & off and 'ok diet'. Just eat more, more regularly and more quality protein, carbs and fats. Leave the dbol for sure


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

If you can gain mass naturally, which you will if you eat and train and rest properly,

then you will benefit more from using dbol or any other gear later when you have improved your stats naturally,

don't quit or get put off, we all had to go through it naturally before taking gear, its the best way mate!... keep eating, training, eat some more and good rest/sleep!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Very helpful.

So I've been doing some research. Basically what I have is Dbol tablets...20 years old and 9 stone, I should stay clear from them?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mr L said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Very helpful.
> 
> So I've been doing some research. Basically what I have is Dbol tablets...20 years old and 9 stone, I should stay clear from them?


yes as diet is 80% get that right and you wont need steroids for a few years if you plan on competing if not dont bother .


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

uhan said:


> yes as diet is 80% get that right and you wont need steroids for a few years if you plan on competing if not dont bother .


 Ok thanks. I have no intentions to compete or anything like that. I'm just fed up of being so skinny and want to gain some size and muscle for general confidence. It's annoying because I have a couple of body builders in contact who recommended this - so now I have about 6 weeks worth of Dbol Tablets and Milk Thistle. Glad I asked, and the side effects scare the **** out of me...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mr L said:


> Ok thanks. I have no intentions to compete or anything like that. I'm just fed up of being so skinny and want to gain some size and muscle for general confidence. It's annoying because I have a couple of body builders in contact who recommended this - so now I have about 6 weeks worth of Dbol Tablets and Milk Thistle. Glad I asked, and the side effects scare the **** out of me...


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

have a read over that m8 formulate your diet if in 6 months you have not gained any weight then look at your options again .


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

uhan said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html
> 
> have a read over that m8 formulate your diet if in 6 months you have not gained any weight then look at your options again .


 Ok going to try and write a solid diet plan this evening. Mind if I post it up here later?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mr L said:


> Ok going to try and write a solid diet plan this evening. Mind if I post it up here later?


post it in the diet section m8 lots of guys know there stuff so will be of more help 1 tip though try not to use shakes just stick to proper food the link i posted does explain it however use this calculator too ... http://www.john-hodgson.com/tips-for-gaining-muscle.htm it tells you how much of what for certain bodyweights diet is the hardest but its the biggest factor you get it right and you will be amazed at the results good luck m8


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

uhan said:


> post it in the diet section m8 lots of guys know there stuff so will be of more help 1 tip though try not to use shakes just stick to proper food the link i posted does explain it however use this calculator too ... http://www.john-hodgson.com/tips-for-gaining-muscle.htm it tells you how much of what for certain bodyweights diet is the hardest but its the biggest factor you get it right and you will be amazed at the results good luck m8


 Cheers for the help mate!

Sorry to keep on, but out of curiosity, if I were to take the Dbol tablets for 4-5 weeks, what would actually happen to me? Would there be some serious physical changes? Also, totally serious question, does it f**k with your penis/gentiles? Like I said, just curious lol!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You will grow an extra testicle


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mr L said:



> Cheers for the help mate!
> 
> Sorry to keep on, but out of curiosity, if I were to take the Dbol tablets for 4-5 weeks, what would actually happen to me? Would there be some serious physical changes? Also, totally serious question, does it f**k with your penis/gentiles? Like I said, just curious lol!


its a myth that steroids make your willy smaller but it is truth that steroids make your balls shrink .... when man made testosterone is taken our testicles notice this extra test so stop producing as much after 2 weeks the testicles produce notably less test meaning the balls effectively go on holiday this is where pct is used .

if pct is not used our bodies take longer to recover meaning low test symptoms like no desire to do anything no erections or at best a flaccid semi on type hard on .

if you took the dbol for 4-6 weeks like you said then that is your choice all i can say is research the stuff and sides also how to combat sides and recover BUT due to you being 9 stone your diet is blatantly crap so any weight/strength you gain will be lost almost as soon as you stop using but you will have all the negatives to deal with .


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

uhan said:


> its a myth that steroids make your willy smaller but it is truth that steroids make your balls shrink .... when man made testosterone is taken our testicles notice this extra test so stop producing as much after 2 weeks the testicles produce notably less test meaning the balls effectively go on holiday this is where pct is used .
> 
> if pct is not used our bodies take longer to recover meaning low test symptoms like no desire to do anything no erections or at best a flaccid semi on type hard on .
> 
> if you took the dbol for 4-6 weeks like you said then that is your choice all i can say is research the stuff and sides also how to combat sides and recover BUT due to you being 9 stone your diet is blatantly crap so any weight/strength you gain will be lost almost as soon as you stop using but you will have all the negatives to deal with .


Interesting. Obviously the lack of desire and shrunken balls is a temp thing? Things return to normal after?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mr L said:


> Interesting. Obviously the lack of desire and shrunken balls is a temp thing? Things return to normal after?


yes but can be very long winded like months .

testosterone was used as a male contraceptive .


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

uhan said:


> yes but can be very long winded like months .
> 
> testosterone was used as a male contraceptive .


Hmm, if its gonna do that then I'm defiantly put off now, lol. Think I'll just up my diet more and see how I am in a few months.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mr L said:


> Hmm, if its gonna do that then I'm defiantly put off now, lol. Think I'll just up my diet more and see how I am in a few months.


sorry m8 but if just taking a few tablets was really that easy to be massive then the average gym user would 20 stone ripped .

do it the hard way as there aint no easy way .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

9 stone at 6 foot! wow, you clearly dont eat enough to make good use of any aas. sort that first. . .


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> 9 stone at 6 foot! wow, you clearly dont eat enough to make good use of any aas. sort that first. . .


It really does suck, because even now I eat more than all my mates and they're average in terms of weight. So annoying because I've been like this my whole life.

Here is an idea of a typical day:

7:00am - Oats

9:00am - Two slices of wholemeal bread and beans

10:30am - Jacket potato with tuna

12:00pm - Steak with vegetables

04:00pm - Evening Meal

Also two protein shakes with full fat milk. I know this is nowhere near enough. I have a load of tubs and home ready to take to work. Bought a whole chicken today too so I can eat it throughout the week. This is hard work...any recommendations you have?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

uhan said:


> sorry m8 but if just taking a few tablets was really that easy to be massive then the average gym user would 20 stone ripped .
> 
> do it the hard way as there aint no easy way .


Yeah, when you put it that way...lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr L said:


> It really does suck, because even now I eat more than all my mates and they're average in terms of weight. So annoying because I've been like this my whole life.
> 
> Here is an idea of a typical day:
> 
> ...


Check the diet and nutrition section mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would reccommend to keep it varied, if theres one thing i have learnt when it comes to food it it to not stick to same thing day in day out as it get so boring and tend to hate eating, as i do now.

Calorie dense foods - nuts, olive oil, peanut butter, full fat milk etc. Get them added into the diet, for example with every shake i have 20g olive oil, thats a whopping 180 extra calories per shake and it all adds up. Keep protein high and keep your carbs to complex carbs like sweat potato, oats, wholemeal bread if you must eat bread etc. Good luck with it.

A typical day eating for me is:

60g whey, 80g oats, 20g olive oil

60g whey, 80g oats, 20g peanut butter

200g chicken, 200g potatos, gravy, veg

60g whey, 80g oats, 20g olive oil

200g steak, 200g potatos, gravy, veg

60g whey, 80g oats, 20g olive oil

225g tuna (2 tins), 200g baked potato, 50g mayo

60g whey, 30g olive oil pre bed

alot will say it isnt ideal, and lacks enough solid foods, but to add more solids in there just isnt possible for me as i struggle enough, but that diet comes to exess of 4300 cals. Im not saying you should eat this much as your 9 stone and im 15 stone but gives a general idea. Hope this helps, and anyone who dislikes my diet or has issue with it, fcuk off lol!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I would reccommend to keep it varied, if theres one thing i have learnt when it comes to food it it to not stick to same thing day in day out as it get so boring and tend to hate eating, as i do now.
> 
> Calorie dense foods - nuts, olive oil, peanut butter, full fat milk etc. Get them added into the diet, for example with every shake i have 20g olive oil, thats a whopping 180 extra calories per shake and it all adds up. Keep protein high and keep your carbs to complex carbs like sweat potato, oats, wholemeal bread if you must eat bread etc. Good luck with it.
> 
> ...


All good advice. Thanks mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mr L said:


> All good advice. Thanks mate


Your welcome mate.


----------

